# vaginal hysterectomy with uterosacral colpopexy



## MarineMom1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,
I need some help please- How would you code a vaginal hysterectomy ut wt <250 grams with uterosacral colpopexy?  The pt did have enterocele and uterine prolapse.
would it be 58260 and 57283-59 with the 618.6 attached to the 57283-59 or 58270?
Thanks in advance for your help.
Marine Mom


----------

